

Personal Data Search – More Important Than Ever - treskot
http://blog.cloudmagic.com/2012/04/19/personal-data-search-more-important-than-ever/

======
Prakash122
Awesome, love your point there. I din't realize the importance of personal
data search till you mention it.

